# Knotts Halloween Haunt



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Scare Zones:
1.Ghost Town
2.Necropolis: The City of the Dead
3.CarnEvil


Mazes: 
1.Fallout Shelter 
2.Virus Z 
3.Sleepy Hollow Mountain 
4.Lockdown 
5.Cornstalkers 
6.Terror of London
7.Dia De Los Muertos 
8.Uncle Bobo's Big Top of the Bizarre 
9.Slaughterhouse 
10.Labyrinth 
11.Black Widow's Cavern 
12.The Doll Factory 
13.Club Blood


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd love to go there, saw some videos on youtube. The Doll Factory looks wonderful


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Lots of fun and scares @Knotts Haunt. I've been many times. Your so far away....


----------

